# Man found guilty of shooting Trumpeter Swans



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

FINDLAY, Ohio - A Toledo man will pay a steep price for killing endangered waterfowl.









More...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Makes as much sense as the guy they busted for shooting hawks in his yard. He said the hawks were harassing his colony of purple martins.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm speechless..... Geez


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Nice that they suspended the fine and jail term, that sends out a hard ass message, you break the law and we'll go as easy as possible.


----------



## auntmay (Nov 30, 2008)

He should be ashamed of himself-- he needs to find something constructive to do


----------

